# Supplies of Prescription Drugs



## RossA

I would like to have an emergency supply of drugs which might not be available if (when) the bad times come. I'm thinking specifically of different antibiotics, maybe Tamiflu, etc.
Two questions:
1. Which medications would you want to have available if there were no doctors/pharmacies around to go to?
2. What online sources are good for obtaining these meds? I have found a lot of online pharmacies, but they usually have generics instead of brand name drugs. I have read a lot on the net by people who have ordered some of these and say that they aren't really getting quality, full dose meds.


----------



## RossA

Wow! 214 views and no response? Someone has to have some ideas about obtaining what could be life saving drugs.


----------



## The_Blob

RossA said:


> I would like to have an emergency supply of drugs which might not be available if (when) the bad times come. I'm thinking specifically of different antibiotics, maybe Tamiflu, etc.
> Two questions:
> 1. Which medications would you want to have available if there were no doctors/pharmacies around to go to?
> 2. What online sources are good for obtaining these meds? I have found a lot of online pharmacies, but they usually have generics instead of brand name drugs. I have read a lot on the net by people who have ordered some of these and say that they aren't really getting quality, full dose meds.





RossA said:


> Wow! 214 views and no response? Someone has to have some ideas about obtaining what could be life saving drugs.


Well, considering the tone of your original post was anti-generic-drug, I really have no advice to give you, since that is what I predominantly deal in & have _*never*_ personally experienced any problem with them.

I personally recommend the $4/$10 (for either 30/90 days) prescription services of Giant Eagle, Sam's Club, or CostCo; whichever is most readily accessible to you:

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/customer_list.pdf


----------



## Canadian

You need a prescription that needs to be filled out by a health care provider. You can't just go and buy lots of antibiotics. The easiest way will be to get your doctor to write you a script. If he's honest and you're not sick he won't do it. You'll have to find a dishonest doctor to write you a bogus script. 

It's probably not worth while as antibiotics are incredibly expensive and they have a relatively short shelf life. You'd be putting a lot of dollars into those expiry dates. 

Generic drugs are chemically the same as the original brand. If people say they are not getting the same effect how are they measuring this? It's probably a bit of the placebo effect. Generics have to pass FDA testing and contain the exact same active ingredients as the original brand. Most will be the exact same concentration of active ingredients as well. Just check the box. 

It is the inactive ingredients such as binders etc. that make the generic look and taste different. They work exactly the same. I'd wait until you get sick in order to get antibiotics.


----------



## RossA

Sorry if the tone of my first post was offensive, I didn't mean it to be. I was just reporting what I have read. 
As far as generics having the same active ingredients as name brand meds, that's only true if they are legitimate generics. I have personally seen and read online about meds ordered from Canadian pharmacies, and the "generics" which arrived were sent directly from India. No telling if any government agency there monitored the quality of the 
meds", or if they even had any of the active ingredient in them. If the generic came from a legitimate American or Canadian producer I would have more confidence, but when you get a batch of pills from who knows where, you have to question what's in them.
I know that there are lower cost pharmacies like Costco, but you have to have a prescription to go there. Unless you find a doctor who shares our preparedness philosophy and who will write multiple prescriptions in advance, you can't go to a regular pharmacy.


----------



## The_Blob

The main reason that anti-biotics are 'relatively hard' to get anymore is that for the past 20 years (perhaps longer) people have been abusing them &/or misusing them & the creation of 'superbugs' has become a viable concern now. Usually when I do get manufactured meds I use all the prescription refills before the time limit for them is usually up & then get another prescription, I've even conveniently 'lost' medicines & gotten new prescriptions that way. NOT that I'm telling you to do any of these morally ambiguouos activities...  

Supposedly the shelf life of antibiotics on average is 2 years, which is about the same as what is listed for most OTC medicines (pain relievers, decongestants, etc etc) these times are based on an asumption of an avg temp of 70 degree F (20 degree C) medicine cabinet for storage & the med losing 10% 'effective potency'. I do not know off the top of my head how much refrigeration would extend this, but I assume it would be somewhat significant manner.

Creating your own penicillin isn't that difficult, my grandmother used to do it, but then again I do have some surplus laboratory equipment and a modicum of training/experience (I know how to isolate porcine insulin if we really retreat to a modern 'dark ages'); also, I'm pretty sure the legality of telling you how to do it is a 'grey' area that I won't submit myself or this website to.


----------



## Canadian

RossA - Don't buy illegal drugs of any kind. Street or prescription. If you obtain generics from a legitimate source they are just as effective as the original brand. When you deal with an "illegal" source for anything you cannot be assured of any kind of quality.


----------



## RossA

That's why I'm asking here. I'm sure there has to be a reputable Canadian pharmacy that sells legitimate drugs online. With all of the online pharmacies, I just don't know which one to use.


----------



## TechAdmin

You can get whatever you want in Mexico. Girl in our group had a UTI and went to the pharmacy. They just ask you what you wanted, no fake Dr. or anything.

We told them, they looked in a book for the translation and sold it.


----------



## ke4sky

*Discuss with your health care provider*

Here are some good references:

http://www.cdc.gov/aging/pdf/disaster_planning_goal.pdf

CDC Natural Disasters | Keep It With You: Personal Medical Information Form

"Following a disaster, chronic illness can easily worsen due to lack of food and water, extreme heat or cold, stress and exposure to infection [Bierman, 2001; Fernandez, 2002; Menotti, 2001; Mudur, 2005]. Following Hurricane Katrina, more than 200,000 people with chronic medical conditions, who were displaced by the storm or isolated by the flooding, had no access to their usual medications and usual sources of care [White House, 2006]. Even those who brought the recommended three-day supply of medications to a shelter ran out of pills. "If people who are evacuated do not have the medications that have kept their diabetes stable or their breathing problem stable, in three days some of them could have exacerbations that require emergency management. That is the basic message we are trying to convey,"

*The best advice is to discuss your emergency planning needs with your health care provider. * At minimum each person should maintain a current hardcopy of their basic personal medical information which includes emergency contact information, allergies, current medications, prescribing physician name and contact numbers, active diagnoses, chronic conditions and any medical alert information.

*Ask if it is possible to *to have your prescriptions filled so that you keep a 90 day supply on hand. When you travel keep prescription meds in their original containers with prescribing physician, and pharmacy Rx numbers legible.


----------



## pills

This might help.

Antibiotics - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply


----------



## RossA

pills said:


> This might help.
> 
> Antibiotics - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply


Now THAT looks promising! I assume that ampicillin, or any of the other drugs, are the same antibiotics that are prescribed for people?


----------



## Canadian

I highly suggest that drugs and medical equipment that are used on animals should not be used on humans. In an emergency when there is nothing else to use this may be the only course of action. I do not recommend doing this as a planned course of action.


----------



## RossA

Canadian, I can understand that logic, but if certain drug, say ampicillin, is the same, then why would it hurt to use "animal" ampicillin on humans?


----------



## Canadian

I work with physicians on a regular basis and can say with confidence that supplies and equipment used on animals are not the same as those for humans. 

Hey, it's your body. Do whatever you want. I'm just saying you'd do well not to advise anyone to take this course of action unless there is no alternative available.


----------



## RossA

Canadian said:


> I work with physicians on a regular basis and can say with confidence that supplies and equipment used on animals are not the same as those for humans.
> 
> Hey, it's your body. Do whatever you want. I'm just saying you'd do well not to advise anyone to take this course of action unless there is no alternative available.


I'm no doctor, and I don't play one on this website. I don't give medical advice to anyone. I do, however, try to raise legitimate issues about things which could save lives when the SHTF. 
I asked a legitimate question of you since you since you appeared to have some knowledge on the subject.
You said that the meds are not the same. OK, if that's the case as it may well be, how can they mark them with the same name? I would think that the government would be pretty controlling about things like calling a med by a name that truly isn't correct.
If I already knew these things I wouldn't ask.
Also, you have said not to use "veterinary" meds on people. Fine, got any alternatives? I don't intend to be empty handed when the bad times come. It's one thing to knock down someone else's idea, but how about a viable alternative?


----------



## Canadian

The pet medications contain many impurities and additives that are dangerous for humans. They may be the same chemical but the concentration varies. Use of pet medication in humans can cause illness or death.

The best solution is to use human medication on humans. If you ask enough doctors to write you a script for antibiotics someone will be willing to do it. There's always someone who is willing to bend the rules.

Have you even asked your doctor about antibiotics? I'd at least as one real physician to write you a script before you start stockpiling pet medications.


----------



## SurvivalNut

*Folk Medicines*



Canadian said:


> The pet medications contain many impurities and additives that are dangerous for humans. They may be the same chemical but the concentration varies. Use of pet medication in humans can cause illness or death.


Hello Canadian, I read an OLD news post that the Canadian Government was going to regulate advertising and quality of Natural and Herbals under the grouping "Folk Medicine".

Did they attach some credibility to these formulae or just regulate the advertising and taxation?

I ask because I am taking a local class soon and am studying local plants trying to learn to identify "folk" remedies rather than try to stockpile expensive drugs that will be useless or unavailable one day anyway. Learn the alternative now and pull it from the hip pocket later.

Anyway are our Northern neighbors ahead of us or was it just some legislative paperwork?


----------



## Canadian

Most Canadians were mad about the proposed legislation because it was an attempt by big pharma to push natural and herbal medicines out of the market. Most of the large pharma companies produce their own lines of natural supplements etc. They are the only ones with enough money to meet all of the proposed regulations. Small companies would be forced out of business. Many people favor naturals over conventional "medicine" and it takes a bite out of big pharmas profits. They figured if they could legislate natural stuff out of existence everyone would be forced to buy conventional drugs. 

I lost track of what eventually happened. But all the normal health food brands are still out there so I guess it didn't go through.


----------



## The_Blob

Canadian said:


> I lost track of what eventually happened. But all the normal health food brands are still out there so I guess it didn't go through.


OR... they're already OWNED by Big Pharma...


----------



## Expeditioner

Has anyone thought about usinn natural antibiotics found in herbs and othe rmedicinal plants. there are many good sources out there. The "naturals" see to have a longer shelf life.


----------



## wildman800

I talked to my Dr, explaining that I'm on a boat for 30+ days at a time and he wrote me prescriptions for a very strong decongestant, and a 10 day supply of broad-spectrum antibiotics. My Dr. & I are agreed that, if I get sick out here, I will consult with him via cellphone before starting either script AND I will be in to see him upon my return home.

He and I also discussed the best OTC meds for me to carry, since I am limited to how much I can actually, literally, and physically carry.

A greater concern to me, at this moment: Several of my friends are experiencing problems finding a Pharmacy that actually has the prescribed medication on hand. I, personally, am having problems finding OTC meds that expire the same year that I am purchasing the items. OTC meds normally have a 2 year expiration date from the approximate date of purchase.


----------



## Nadine

How safe is it to actually obtain prescription or non-prescription drugs online? How do you actually know what you are getting? I would be too afraid that I would end up getting sugar pills or something.


----------



## RossA

If you can find and order name brand meds you should be fine. It's the "generics" which are made by out of the way little companies which have questionable content.


----------



## snappy1

I get all meds from Mexico and have for the past several years. They have name brands and generic. I have used both. The one that is the most broad spectrim is Cipro I think. I use Biactin (something like that) for upper respiratory infections.


----------



## RossA

Mexico is great if you live close enough to get there on any kind of regular basis. And if you're not afraid of getting caught in a drug war crossfire! If you could only order online from Mexico and get name brand stuff, that would be great.


----------



## Alenjacks

Hello nice thread. Nice information. As i trust on natural things as they have no side effects.


----------



## horseman09

Alenjacks said:


> Hello nice thread. Nice information. As i trust on natural things as they have no side effects.


Alenjacks, to each his own but, "No side effects?" !!! You can wind up just as dead from natural things (that work) as pharm meds.

For example, you will bleed out and die just as quickly by chewing willow bark (the original aspirin) as you will aspirin from a bottle.

The old rule in toxicology: Nothing and everything is toxic. It's all a matter of dosage.


----------



## tsrwivey

Alenjacks said:


> Hello nice thread. Nice information. As i trust on natural things as they have no side effects.


:gaah:You do realize some of the deadliest poisons known to man are all natural, right? Amatoxin (from mushrooms), Botulinum (from bad canned food), & castor beans are all as natural as sunshine but will kill you deader than a doorknob.

Some of the meds used today are a natural substance that they altered in some way. Why did they alter it? Trying to lessen or eliminate negative side effects. Opiates (pain killers), from the poppy plant, are a prime example. They do a wonderful job of killing pain, with the pesky problem of slowing down breathing, sometimes to a nonexistent level. 

I don't wish to get into a debate about the evil pharmaceutical companies, but I don't believe the motives of the folks peddlin' the "natural" stuff are pure as the driven snow either.


----------



## popeye73

*generic brand meds*

When a company makes a new drug and puts it on the market they have a patent on that drug (ingrediants), so nobody else can duplicate/make that certain drug, after a couple years (I forget exactly how many) the patent expires, when this happens other companies can make that exact same drug but it can not be called the same "brand" name hence a generic drug is born.
so a generic drug is the exact same thing as a brand name drug, My wife is was a pharmacy tech.


----------



## horseman09

popeye73 said:


> When a company makes a new drug and puts it on the market they have a patent on that drug (ingrediants), so nobody else can duplicate/make that certain drug, after a couple years (I forget exactly how many) the patent expires, when this happens other companies can make that exact same drug but it can not be called the same "brand" name hence a generic drug is born.
> so a generic drug is the exact same thing as a brand name drug, My wife is was a pharmacy tech.


Ummmm, not quite. Just as a gidget made under the same patent in USA may be of better quality than the gidget made in China, the same can apply to generics. Also, the *active* ingredients might follow the same formula but the purity of those active ingredients and the "filler" can have an effect on the efficacy of the drug.


----------



## tsrwivey

Some skills like postural drainage & percussion, really help when you have excess fluid in the lungs. http://www2.cch.org.tw/cch_english/data/12.CHEST%20PERCUSSION%20POSTURAL%20DRAINAGE.pdf It really is a very productive tool.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I have a steady supply of medications thankfully. Contact your pharmacy about bridgestoaccess.com and you can get your medications usually for free through the pharmaceutical company. Instead of getting just one prescription per month I can put in a request and get 3 bottles at once in the mail. It is for 3 months worth but I can order a month later for 3 more bottles. So in 2 months I can have a 6 month supply.


----------



## faithmarie

*Antibiotics*

Is there a way to get antibiotics without a prescription? 
I would like to stock:
Zithromax
Ampicillin
Cipco
Amoxicillin
Doxycycline
I don't care if they are generic


----------



## horseman09

faithmarie, if you manage to get some antibiotics for storage, I'd suggest you not get doxycycline unless you watch the expiration date very closely. The tetracycline class of drugs (including doxy) can become toxic at some point beyond the x date. According to the studies I've seen, the other common antibiotics will remain good and retain their potency to whatever degree for many years if properly stored.


----------



## faithmarie

Thanks Horsemen09,
I had heard of a few that are dangerous after their expiration dates. I figured I would try and secure some first.
I wanted the Doxy because it is good for E.Coli, malaria, lyme and RMspotted fever. And diarrhea...... 
I read some where the doxy lasts 5 years. 
Cipro lasts 9- 10 years
I read you can not take beyond the expiration date .. nitroglycerin, liquid antibiotics insulin water purification tablets and mefloquine.
I ordered a book .. Nurses Drug Guide ...... I hope that has some more info.


----------



## ReadyMom

For MORE information, try looking HERE:

Stockpiling Medications

Shelf Life of Meds

Antibiotics


----------



## hillbillymama

The laws and guidelines around prescribing prescription meds are murky. Most docs are afraid to do anything that could keep them from being able to earn a living so it just isn't done. My DH is an MD and we are committed to the ideals and principles of preparedness. We are in the beginning stages of a venture that would make it possible for folks to get antibiotics and some other select prescriptions for long term storage. Like I said...this is just starting out, there seems to be no other comparable business and we are wanting to get feedback from regular (?) emergency prepper-types. Please visit the website and leave your thoughts, questions, etc. for us to use as information to build this thing. It is not going to be cheap meds....if you were looking for a water filter or other crucial prep gear...do you go to the cheapest source possible? We intend to make available packs of a variety of antibiotics, intended to be used only if other medical care is unavailable or inaccessible. They will include detailed information on how, when and why they should be used. All of this is the same medications that you would get at your local pharmacies and the review and consultation of a U.S. educated MD. Check out the site @ SURVIVING HEALTHY | Medical Preparedness in an Unpredictable Time If nothing else, it will be regularly updated with free and up to date information about medical issues.


----------



## RossA

I checked out the Surviving Healthy website, but your medication packs don't say how much of a particular medication comes in each package. I'd kind of like to know that before ordering something. Also, it doesn't say whether the meds are name brand or generic, American made or foreign, shelf life, etc. Before I spend money on survival meds, I'd like to know more about them.


----------



## hillbillymama

I will pass these questions on...or post these concerns you have there and let the doc address them there. Either way, it is helpful to us to hear what you are thinking and we will act on them by updating the information in a way that should answer all these concerns! Thanks!


----------



## Expeditioner

faithmarie said:


> Is there a way to get antibiotics without a prescription?
> I would like to stock:
> Zithromax
> Ampicillin
> Cipco
> Amoxicillin
> Doxycycline
> I don't care if they are generic


Try vet supply center!


----------



## Dan1966

*Survival Docs*

Or physician that believes in preparedness. There are more around than you think.


----------



## goshengirl

Dan1966 said:


> Or physician that believes in preparedness. There are more around than you think.


It's finding one that's the hard part. :gaah:


----------



## Dan1966

*My Med bag*



Expeditioner said:


> Try vet supply center!


I keep a stock of:
Cipro tablets (long shelf life, big gun antibiotic, anthrax protection)
Cephalexin (great for skin and soft tissue infections)
Tetracyclin
Erythromycin
Flagyl (intestinal infections)
Bactrim (needed for MRSA)


----------



## TechAdmin

Dan1966 said:


> Or physician that believes in preparedness. There are more around than you think.


I guess I would just have to ask. I was sitting here thinking "How do you know they are a prepper?".


----------



## Dan1966

*Physician preppers*



Dean said:


> I guess I would just have to ask. I was sitting here thinking "How do you know they are a prepper?".


Good question Dean, I know a few but only know it because of our conversations. I usually don't say anything about it to my patients unless I get the clue that they are too. I will talk about guns and hunting and the next thing I know we are on the topic of beans, bullets, and band-aids.


----------



## BillS

I'm not worried about having access to antibiotics. I'm more concerned about having access to my high blood pressure and diabetes medications. I'm not on insulin but I do take two medications for my diabetes and three for my high blood pressure. I don't know how long I'd remain in somewhat good health without them. At some point I'll have to start getting 90 day supplies of them.


----------



## jumper13

*prescription meds, medical supplies*

You should check out MedCallAssist. They are a telemedicine company based in Alaska that specializes in providing online physician consultation, meds, and supplies to travelers to remote areas and third-world countries, remote expeditions, hunting outfitters, and others who have limited access to health care but have a phone. They also work with the self-reliance community. They have an outstanding, very thorough medical kit for sale that comes with advanced wound care supplies and certain prescription-level antibiotics such as keflex, cipro, ampicillin, gentamicin, and others as well as GI meds. I have a couple of their kits and am extremely impressed. Check them out at Medcallassist.com or google them.


----------



## mikesolid

I know someone already mentioned it but yea, talking to your Dr. is the best way. I have a family Dr. and I just flat out told him that I'm a "prepper" and I basically told him ya know that I'm storing and preparing for emergencies to where I might not be able to get around town to see him. 
Now granted he didn't sit there and write me 50 prescriptions. But I used to have alot of ear infections and stuff from Diving and I was always put on Amoxocyllin (not sure of actual spelling). Which i'm told is a general anti-biotic. He had no problem writing a prescription off for a bottle of it.

Nowadays alot of Drs. LOVE to see their patients preparing and thinking ahead like this. (Well family Dr.s anyway).

Oh yea, and my fiance went to her Dr. and told em' the same basic thing and they gave her a extra thing of birth control (Yea maybe not as important to some people but I rather have it than not.)


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> I'm not worried about having access to antibiotics. I'm more concerned about having access to my high blood pressure and diabetes medications. I'm not on insulin but I do take two medications for my diabetes and three for my high blood pressure. I don't know how long I'd remain in somewhat good health without them. At some point I'll have to start getting 90 day supplies of them.


BillS...I followed a link on a forum...maybe this one..and found my dh's BP meds...what I couldn't find is my medicine...Belladonna, generic donnatal.

A simple tablet I must take 3 times a day for a weird bladder...if I don't have it, I have the constant urge to go...other than that, I'm good to go.

I will suffer without that.

Any helpers here??


----------



## Kevin108

One of my greatest problems will be having the supply of my arthritis medicine disrupted. What my insurance doesn't pay for runs $400-$650 a week! Think of a severe diabetic losing their insulin, only instead of losing control of my blood sugar, I lose control of my joint health.

The only substitute for the arthritis med I'm on is to get a cortisone steroid injection every 3-6 months. It's not a good position to be in.


----------



## oldvet

Kevin108 said:


> One of my greatest problems will be having the supply of my arthritis medicine disrupted. What my insurance doesn't pay for runs $400-$650 a week! Think of a severe diabetic losing their insulin, only instead of losing control of my blood sugar, I lose control of my joint health.
> 
> The only substitute for the arthritis med I'm on is to get a cortisone steroid injection every 3-6 months. It's not a good position to be in.


One of the people in my survival group is a paramedic and is actually as qualified as at least a PA. He told me to go to our local co-op (feed & farm equipment store) and pick up some powdered antibiotics from them. It is for mammals and all you need do is adjust the dosage for a humans size. Being in a powdered form it has a long shelf life.

I know that dosen't answer your question, but I was thinking that just maybe they might have some type of pain or joint meds for mammals that could be addapted for human use.

If they do that just might be one solution on how to get some less expensive meds without a prescription.

I figure with nothing to loose but time why not see what you can find.


----------



## JayJay

One of the people in my survival group is a paramedic and is actually as qualified as at least a PA. He told me to go to our local co-op (feed & farm equipment store) and pick up some powdered antibiotics from them. It is for mammals and all you need do is adjust the dosage for a humans size. Being in a powdered form it has a long shelf life.

Thanks, oldvet...for we who need to stock up with antibiotics...but for Kevin, won't eventually his body not respond to this even if it does at first??
Just saying...
I know I've tried herbal from Natural Health here in town for my medical problem...not the same thing as my prescription I've been taking since 1982/81??

Still seeking advice for a substitute of Belladonna/Donnatal.


----------



## oldvet

Jay & Kevin:

Guys all I can advise is to keep looking on line or wherever for a possible substitute like herbs, vits., or any thing in nature that might be a substitute for your meds, and again check out your local co-op they just might have something that you could use at your BOL in a SHTF situation that can replace or work (hopefully) as well as what you are using and also (hopefully) will be a lot cheaper.

I betcha they will have some type of joint meds for horses and if so, just scale down the dosage and see if it works.

I wish I had a bunch of good answers for you guys, but as you have probably figured out by now, the medical field is definitely not my forte.:scratch


----------



## Kevin108

This isn't just anti-inflammatory or other joint health supplement, it's a synthetic protein that people with certain auto-immune problems like psoriasis and arthritis are lacking. 

I've been on the same med for something like 10 years. The original version came with a vial of powder and a syringe of saline but it too had to be kept refrigerated. You had to mix the two yourself, draw it back into the syringe, burp the air bubbles and deliver a subcutaneous injection yourself. The newer version is just a pen with a button on the end.


----------



## VUnder

I just got put on blood pressure medicine a few months ago. The doctor said I was running enough blood pressure to operate three bodies. Wasn't noticed until I had broke my arm in ten places and had to have some strategically placed screws and plates installed. So, when I was prescribed the medicine, I took half as much as they said, went back to the doctor, and they doubled my dose, and now each month, I get a double dose and gain a month every month. As far as joint health, my uncle, vietnam vet, takes a spoon full of MSM from the feed store in his coffee every morning. Been using it for years and feels great. He had an accident in a Log Truck and blew out five discs at once in his back, he is working today, and that is all he uses. He keeps a big half gallon white bottle with a screw on lid, and a horse sticker on the front.....


----------



## oldvet

Kevin108 said:


> This isn't just anti-inflammatory or other joint health supplement, it's a synthetic protein that people with certain auto-immune problems like psoriasis and arthritis are lacking.
> 
> I've been on the same med for something like 10 years. The original version came with a vial of powder and a syringe of saline but it too had to be kept refrigerated. You had to mix the two yourself, draw it back into the syringe, burp the air bubbles and deliver a subcutaneous injection yourself. The newer version is just a pen with a button on the end.


Kevin: I guess that was pretty lame advice I gave you and I am truly sorry for that.

I truly wish I had some answers to give you but, as I said I am woefully lacking in the medical knowledge field. I do understand where you are comming from, and again wish I could tell you where to look or who to talk to but I can't so I can only wish you the best in your search for an alternate and keep you in my prayers.


----------



## UncleJoe

Take a look at this site. I just became aware of it a few weeks ago so I don't know much about it, but it may offer some alternatives.

SURVIVING HEALTHY | Medical Preparedness in an Unpredictable Time


----------



## stayingthegame

*extra meds*

I to take a med that is much needed but very expensive to the tune of 2000.00 peer dose. :gaah: with that cost there is not much I can do to afford an extra supply. without it I will be in a wheelchair within a year or two. hopefully, if the shtf, my DH and I will be able to find someone like minded who can help us out in return for a place to live and food to eat.:dunno:


----------



## rushellwilliam

Herbal medicine is also called botanical medicine or phytomedicine. It refers to using a plant's seeds, berries, roots, leaves, bark, or flowers for medicinal purposes. Recently, the World Health Organization estimated that 80% of people worldwide rely on herbal medicines for some part of their primary health care. Herbal medicine is used to treat many conditions, such as asthma, eczema, premenstrual syndrome, rheumatoid arthritis, migraine, menopausal symptoms, chronic fatigue, and irritable bowel syndrome, among others.


----------



## becky3086

If anything ever happened like what some of you expect to happen, I think you might as well face it "survival of the fittest" would come back into play. Our health problems would decrease considerably in a few generations because those people who were prone to diseases, defects and problems would have died and there would no longer be carriers of these things to the next generations.


----------



## siafulinux

Canadian said:


> The pet medications contain many impurities and additives that are dangerous for humans. They may be the same chemical but the concentration varies. Use of pet medication in humans can cause illness or death.
> 
> The best solution is to use human medication on humans. If you ask enough doctors to write you a script for antibiotics someone will be willing to do it. There's always someone who is willing to bend the rules.


Just a thought, but if the medications contain impurities and additives that are dangerous to humans, why aren't they dangerous to the animals they are made for; eg. birds, dogs, etc? I think this would be especially true for mammals (eg: dogs). Wouldn't these impurities cause a similar negative effect for them? Birds and many dogs are really small compared to their larger mammalian counterparts; any impurities that can cause human death or damage should cause the same damage or death (if not quicker) for these animals(?).

I'm not saying there isn't a difference or that their aren't any impurities because I just don't know, but I have to question the validity of it being dangerous in and of itself. Now self medicating is another story.

I guess the same could also be true for _human_ medications; how many people die in the thousands each year from Rx. medications that are legitimately given by physicians? Are these deaths, physician prescribed or not, due to self medicating, doctor ignorance, an allergic reaction or impurities in the med itself?


----------



## HPD123

I read a post on another forum about using antibiotics for fish and such. It was written by an MD. If remember the link I'll post it here.


----------



## HPD123

Pet medication for humans - Survivalist Forum This is an interesting thread. Not the one I was looking for, but not bad.


----------



## Davarm

Antibiotics, definitely should be high on your list. 

I found a site that sells pharmacitucal grade antibiotics for aquatic use. They are in capsuel form, same doseage as for humans and as stated above, they ARE pharmacutical grade.

I ordered some today, will see if they arrive or if I get a visit from someone I really dont want to see in the next week or so.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I think you're very smart to go to any source you can find for some good broad-spectrum antibiotics. I'm doing the same. A site I also found helpful is Armageddon Medicine - How to be your own doctor in 2012 and beyond.
As unfortunate as it is to have to think about, there will be some very big changes if/when the SHTF. If there is a wide spread shut-down of our economy, who will manufacture medications? Where will they come from? Europe? Mexico? Canada? If there is still a way to transport them from overseas (unlikely) how will they be transported from the coastal shipping yards to the entire country? More than likely, you'll be dead by the time they reach you and/or you will be well below the "government officials" and other "important" American's on the list. If you're going to think about putting together bug-out bags and stocking up on Heirloom seeds for your garden, why wouldn't you try to find any source available for some basic antibiotics, whether from a vet supply catalog or from Mexico? I can guarantee that if you got a cut that became infected, you probably wouldn't care if the powder you were taking was meant for a horse or a human. Our options will not be like they are now. Our mindset must be drastically altered with regard to all of our post-SHTF medical care. You will take what is available or you will die. Being in the best possible physical condition you possibly can will go far in helping you to survive now as well as "after". 
I would never discount herbal medicines, either. Garlic is an amazing antibiotic, and can be safely used by children. If you're going to use herbs, make sure you are reading about them before you start using them. There will also be a time and a place to use 'lethal' doses of either commercially manufactured or herbal medicine when nothing else can be done to save the life of your friend, neighbor, or family member. I don't like saying it, I'm sure it offends some people to read it, but it IS reality.


----------



## Meerkat

horseman09 said:


> faithmarie, if you manage to get some antibiotics for storage, I'd suggest you not get doxycycline unless you watch the expiration date very closely. The tetracycline class of drugs (including doxy) can become toxic at some point beyond the x date. According to the studies I've seen, the other common antibiotics will remain good and retain their potency to whatever degree for many years if properly stored.


I'll have to remember that....doxy is toxy if stored too long.:2thumb:

I trust any pharma,but sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do and take chances.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

Davarm said:


> Antibiotics, definitely should be high on your list.
> 
> I found a site that sells pharmacitucal grade antibiotics for aquatic use. They are in capsuel form, same doseage as for humans and as stated above, they ARE pharmacutical grade.
> 
> I ordered some today, will see if they arrive or if I get a visit from someone I really dont want to see in the next week or so.


I get my dogs scrip filled for her skin infection at my drug store.Cephalexin 500MG for my dog.I don't know if they have a special bin there for dogs or not,but was told I could also gt it even cheaper at wally world.


----------



## tsrwivey

Not all meds safe/effective for animals are safe/effective for humans & vice versa. The information is out there, you just need to take the time to research it both for your health & safety as well as your animals. 

Taking the wrong antibiotic for the infection or the wrong dose is a complete waste of time & resources as it will do nothing to clear up the infection. Educating yourself is key.


----------

